# stone-faced



## Paulotella

Smile. At least that was the conclusion of a recent study by OkCupid.com, the popular dating site for 20-somethings. To determine which factors made a photo more attractive, the staff tabulated the number of interested responses to thousands of pictures, then broke down their characteristics. The findings were intriguing, to say the least. Women responded more often to pictures in which the man is looking off camera, not into it. Men were more likely to respond to pictures in which the woman is at home (and looking a little come-hither), rather than out with friends or on a trip. But for both sexes, pictures in which the subjects are smiling uniformly trounced the stone-faced ones.


----------



## Carfer

Em Portugal dizemos '_cara-de-pau'. _São as expressões faciais rígidas e ... digamos... inexpressivas.


----------



## GOODVIEW

Cara-de-pau para nós no Brasil é uma pessoa "desavergonhada e cínica" (Aulete).

No caso das fotos, eu diria os _sisudos_.


----------



## okporip

GOODVIEW said:


> Cara-de-pau para nós no Brasil é uma pessoa "desavergonhada e cínica" (Aulete).
> 
> No caso das fotos, eu diria os _sisudos_.



"Sisudo" é bom e preciso; "cara-fechada", uma opção mais descontraída.


----------



## Outsider

_Stone-faced_ aqui não significa "com cara de pau", mas "com cara séria". "Sisudo" é uma boa escolha.


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,

Uma outra opção mais jocosa seria _com cara de quem comeu e não gostou_.


----------



## Carfer

Outsider said:


> _Stone-faced_ aqui não significa "com cara de pau", mas "com cara séria". "Sisudo" é uma boa escolha.


 
Mas o significado mais comum de '_cara-de pau'_ em Portugal é esse mesmo, acho eu, '_com cara séria_' (o que não quer dizer que '_sisudo_' não seja uma boa alternativa, só que num patamar mais... sério). Foi sempre assim que entendi '_estar com cara-de-pau'_ e o Priberam confirma: 

*cara* 

_s. f._

_..._
*cara de pau*: pessoa descarada.
*rosto sério e severo*


----------



## Outsider

Tem razão, eu não sabia!


----------



## Archimec

Julgo que em Portugal também se usava "com cara de caso".


----------



## Carfer

Archimec said:


> Julgo que em Portugal também se usava "com cara de caso".


 

Bem, isso é mais no sentido de que a expressão facial deixa transparecer que aconteceu algo que incomodou a pessoa mas que não sabemos o que é.


----------



## Paulotella

Carfer said:


> Mas o significado mais comum de '_cara-de pau'_ em Portugal é esse mesmo, acho eu, '_com cara séria_' (o que não quer dizer que '_sisudo_' não seja uma boa alternativa, só que num patamar mais... sério). Foi sempre assim que entendi '_estar com cara-de-pau'_ e o Priberam confirma:
> 
> *cara*
> 
> _s. f._
> 
> _..._
> *cara de pau*: pessoa descarada.
> *rosto sério e severo*


 
"Cara de pau" é uma coisa, significa cínico, mal caráter
Uma pessoa com a cara sisuda, significa uma pessoa de mal humor, muito séria. Certo?


----------



## Carfer

Paulotella said:


> "Cara de pau" é uma coisa, significa cínico, mal caráter
> Uma pessoa com a cara sisuda, significa uma pessoa de mal humor, muito séria. Certo?


 
Não em Portugal. Como vê pela transcrição do Priberam que fiz, cara de pau significa aqui ou descarado (desavergonhado, atrevido, insolente, citando mais uma vez o Priberam) ou sério, sisudo, circunspecto (não necessariamente de mau humor).


----------



## Morg5

Há ainda mais uma expressão para sisudo, mas é quase calão: "cara de cu"


----------



## Carfer

Morg5 said:


> Há ainda mais uma expressão para sisudo, mas é quase calão: "cara de cu"


 
Mais do que calão, tem um sentido pejorativo que não corresponde nem a '_sisudo_' nem a '_cara-de-pau_' no sentido português. Talvez se aproxime mais do conteúdo negativo de '_cara-de-pau_' no sentido brasileiro.
Em todo o caso, '_cara de cu_' é sempre um insulto, o que não ocorre, em abstracto, com '_cara-de-pau_'. Nunca ouvi  '_cara de cu_' usado noutra acepção que não seja injuriosa.
Bem vindo(a) ao forum, Morg.


----------



## Morg5

Carfer said:


> Mais do que calão, tem um sentido pejorativo que não corresponde nem a '_sisudo_' nem a '_cara-de-pau_' no sentido português. Talvez se aproxime mais do conteúdo negativo de '_cara-de-pau_' no sentido brasileiro.
> Em todo o caso, '_cara de cu_' é sempre um insulto, o que não ocorre, em abstracto, com '_cara-de-pau_'. Nunca ouvi '_cara de cu_' usado noutra acepção que não seja injuriosa.
> Bem vindo(a) ao forum, Morg.


 
Carfer, não concordo quando dizes que cara de cu é um insulto. 
Tomemos como exemplo a expressão:
 "O João está com cara de cu porque a mãe não o deixou ir ao cinema."

A minha interpretação desta expressão é que o João ficou aborrecido ou mesmo zangado e tais sentimentos se reflectem na sua expressão/face. Neste sentido, vejo a expressão como sinónimo de sisudo e sem o sentido pejorativo da expressão cara de pau.

Cumprimentos,


----------



## Carfer

Morg5 said:


> Carfer, não concordo quando dizes que cara de cu é um insulto.
> Tomemos como exemplo a expressão:
> "O João está com cara de cu porque a mãe não o deixou ir ao cinema."
> 
> A minha interpretação desta expressão é que o João ficou aborrecido ou mesmo zangado e tais sentimentos se reflectem na sua expressão/face. Neste sentido, vejo a expressão como sinónimo de sisudo e sem o sentido pejorativo da expressão cara de pau.
> 
> Cumprimentos,


 
Temos certamente percepções diferentes do significado da expressão. Como disse, tal como as entendo, nem _'cara-de-pau' _tem habitualmente sentido pejorativo, nem nunca ouvi '_cara de cu_' no sentido usado na expressão que referes, que eu diria assim: _'O João está de trombas porque a mãe não o deixou ir ao cinema.' _Exemplos de uso, na minha visão, serão _'Aquele cara de cu fez-me isto ou aquilo', 'Olhe lá, seu cara de cu'_ com nítido sentido injurioso, ainda que não muito intenso.


----------



## Outsider

Concordo com o Carfer. "Cara de cu" -- qualquer expressão com "cu" -- está decididamente um degrau abaixo do nível de _stone-faced_.


----------



## Morg5

Pois, de facto, temos interpreatções diferentes da expressão "cara de cu". Não sei se será uma interpretação "regional" ou "regionalizada", mas estive à conversa com a minha namorada e ela tem a mesma interpretação que eu da expressão.

Por curiosidade, eu sou do Minho e vocês?


----------



## GOODVIEW

Morg5 said:


> Pois, de facto, temos interpreatções diferentes da expressão "cara de cu". Não sei se será uma interpretação "regional" ou "regionalizada", mas estive à conversa com a minha namorada e ela tem a mesma interpretação que eu da expressão.



Morg,
Aqui no Brasil também usamos essa expressão com o significado que você deu, algo entre contrariado e decepcionado. 

No entanto, convém lembrar que  o estudo analisa, entre outras coisas, as fotos onde as pessoas estão seja sorrindo, seja sérias. Não estariam contrariadas, nem decepcionadas, nem mal-humoradas, mas apenas sisudas, ou circunspectas, como bem lembrou o Carfer: rosto sério por oposição a rosto risonho. Conclui então que nas fotos - assim como na vida, acrescento eu, devemos sorrir:


----------

